# Varietals



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ever wondered what the names / numbers of the varietal meant?

Check out this great Coffee Varietals graphic posted on Instagram by Emma Markland Webster


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Very nice... And one more account to follow


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Super cool. Wonder if there's a similarly easy to digest infographic with what the difference in taste is likely to be.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

chinery said:


> Super cool. Wonder if there's a similarly easy to digest infographic with what the difference in taste is likely to be.


There is, the SCAA Flavour wheel and defects wheel

http://static.tumblr.com/2d93e2018c34ae401d3076f96772cd5a/cnfqivc/npgmip0bn/tumblr_static_coffee_tasting_flavor_wheel1.jpg

http://www.phillycausecoffee.com/Coffee%20Flavor%20Wheel%201.jpg


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Counter Culture coffee also released their own take on the wheel

https://counterculturecoffee.com/sites/default/files/images/learn/knowledge/CCC_Tasters_Wheel_LR.jpg


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I much prefer using the Counter Culture wheel than the SCAA one, it just makes more sense to me.


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Scotford said:


> I much prefer using the Counter Culture wheel than the SCAA one, it just makes more sense to me.


Are you using this chart for defining new beans? What's the usage of it?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Firochromis said:


> Are you using this chart for defining new beans? What's the usage of it?


sip some coffee, look at wheel (counter culture is probably easiest, I prefer it too) then use it to define what you taste.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Firochromis said:


> Are you using this chart for defining new beans? What's the usage of it?


It just makes defining actual relative tastes easier.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

As aaronb literally just said


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Cool..

Can you really choose from the outer ring? (I haven't tasted a proper coffee yet, still in the set up stage)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Firochromis said:


> Cool..
> 
> Can you really choose from the outer ring? (I haven't tasted a proper coffee yet, still in the set up stage)


No. I use it when testing new or existing beans. It helps with describing for a guest coffee board..


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, with lighter roasts certainly.

Well what do you mean by choose? The coffee is what it is, if it's roasted properly it will display one or more descriptors.

I have a delicious Nicaraguan roasted by Caffenation at the moment that just tasted of fresh juicy almonds to me when we cupped it.

Is that what you mean?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

No. What do YOU mean by choose? Do I choose country and then taste accordingly? No.

I choose a bean and then use a bag in as many different ways until I find one that I'm comfortable with as a guest for the week


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Country and origin comes after.


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, what I mean is when you taste a coffee can you identify its taste vaugely from inner circle or more precisely from the outer circle?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Bit of both really. Sometimes you can pick an exact flavour descriptor and some other times its more of a broader flavour that's not pinpointable.


----------



## Luke. (Feb 20, 2018)

Great Post!

Here is an updated link for the Flavour chart.. https://counterculturecoffee.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Tasters_Flavor_Wheel_85x11_2017_flat.pdf

Found this post interesting as up until recently I usually drank Taylors of Harrogate's Rich Italian Roast with milk and an Aeropress (pre-ground). Was quite happy drinking this as a relatively nice cup in the morning after just starting work. However, recently I tried cupping with freshly ground beans of this blend and could only pick out harsh ash/carbon flavours. Wonder if anyone else has tried this and found the same. It would seem that by adding milk as I have done for years, I'm actually just masking the not so pleasant flavours.

This has prompted me to try some freshly roasted sources, preferably light roasts and high altitude as I wish to try more fruity coffees.


----------

